# Réinstaller iBook G3 Dual USB à son état d'origine



## ZacharieTG (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir à tous
Souhaitant commencer une collection Apple, j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir m'offrir un iBook G3 Dual USB dans sa première version de 2001 (modèle M6497 d'après les indications derrière la machine). Cependant, j'aimerai pouvoir y réinstaller Mac OS 9.2.2 ainsi que Mac OS X en dual boot, comme à l'origine. 

L'ordinateur m'a été fourni avec Mac OS X 10.4.11, et sans aucun disque de réinstallation. Ce que je souhaiterai serais de pouvoir obtenir les disques originaux ou leurs fichiers DMG pour les graver, et ensuite formater la machine totalement puis y réinstaller les 2 OS correctement en dual boot. 

Avez vous de l'aide a m'apporter??


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2018)

A priori cette machine était livrée en MacOS 9.1, pas encore d'OS X à ce moment ...

Tiger (10.4) est le dernier OS X installable, donc essaye de trouver cet OS. Les maj pour 10.1 à 10.3 sont désactivées depuis longtemps chez Apple, je ne sais pas si Tiger peut encore être mis à jour ...

Bon courage !


----------



## ZacharieTG (4 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse. 
J'ai un ami qui possède le DVD de Tiger, mais c'est un DVD provenant d'un iMac G4.. Est il compatible?? 
Et une fois OS X installé, comment fais-je pour rétablir le dual-boot avec MacOS 9?? Car hier j'ai téléchargé un CD de cet OS, et ai tout copié dans un dossier pour Classic, mais le truc bug complètement (pas de français, pas de son...) et le CD refuse de booter. 

Bien cordialement.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2018)

Il faut faire attention avec ce qu'on trouve sur le net ... après ça dépend aussi si vous voulez faire une partition pour OS 9 et une autre pour OS X (perso j'aime bien dissocier).

Le DVD de tiger ne marchera pas directement sur l'iBook G3. Par contre en passant l'iBook G3 en mode target avec un câble Firewire connecté sur l'iMac G4, l'iBook G3 deviendra un disque dur externe pour l'iMac G4 et il sera possible de l'installer depuis l'iMac G4.

Pour OS 9, il faudrait un vrai CD complet, bootable et faire une clean install d'OS 9.


----------



## dandu (4 Janvier 2018)

Premier truc à faire : aller vérifier là https://www.macintoshrepository.org si y a pas une copie des CD originaux.


----------

